# How to test for O2 or Co2 in tank?



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

How would you go about testing O2 or CO2 in your tank? And then how much of what would you need? My fish are all doing fine, no gasping or nothing, but there has been a recent proliferation of Hair algea on my plants. I don't think it is an imbalance of nutrients cause I use Seachem I forgot the name, but it's the trace elements stuff. Maybe it has been the heat wave that hit the past two weeks. idk. I've removed the worst affected pieces. Did two 25% changes back to back in two days.. Hopefully it won't come back.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

For CO2, test your pH and your kH and then use this chart for CO2:
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/images/d/da/CO2_Graph.gif

O2 is tested directly. You buy a kit to test it:
http://www.aquariumguys.com/oxygen-test-kits.html


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh sweet, we need to sticky that chart


----------

